# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  المخابرات الاردنيه

## mohammed bassam mohammed

مع وجود وكثره المشاكل في الدول التي تحيط في المملكه الاردنيه الهاشميه توجب على ابناء المخابرات العامه الاردنيه اليقضه والعمل الجاد بكل ما يملكون من قوه وحب الوطن عندهم من اوائل غاياتهم , وايضا لها دور كبير وانجازات على المحيط الداخلي والخارجي ارجو من جميع الاعضاء قراءه الموضوع وان يتعرف على المخابرات الاردنيه .
سنبدأ اعزائي بالتعريف العام للمخابرات :
أ.المخابرات لغه :جاء في لسان العرب ان الاستخبارات والتخبر هو السؤال عن الخبر .واستخبره اي اساله .وتخبر الخبر بمعنى سأل عن الاخبار ليعرفها .وجاء ايضا في لسان العرب من اين خبرت هذا الامر ؟اي من اين علمته .

الخابر بمعنى المختبر المجرب ورجل خابر وخبير بمعنى عالم بالخبر .
وجاء في دائره المعارف الاسلاميه :
المخبر والخبر بمعنى صاحب الخبر وهو اللقب الذي اطلق على احد عمال السلطان في حواضر الاقاليم ,وكانت مهمته ابلاغ السلطان بجميع الاحوال الجديده واخبار البريد في كثير من الاحيان .


ب. المخابرات اصطلاحا .
هي مؤسسه من مؤسسات الدوله ,مكلفه بموجب القانون بجمع المعلومات بالطرق السريه ,وتقوم بتقديمها الى صانع القرار من اجل استثمارها في صناعه القرار السياسي للدوله سواء اكان هذا القرار على الصعيد الداخلي او الخارجي ,وبما يحقق الصالح العام للدوله ممثلا بحمايه الامن الوطني بمفهومه الشامل .

ج.تاسيس دائره المخابرات العامه .
تاسست دائره المخابرات الاردنيه في عام 1964 بموجب القانون رقم (24 لعام 1964 )وقد حدد القانون طبيعه عمل الدائره ونص على تطبيق قانون الخدمه في القوات المسلحه الاردنيه على العاملين فيها وذلك على النحو التالي :

1.تؤسس في المملكه الاردنيه الهاشمبه دائره يطلق عليها (دائره المخابرات العامه ) وتكون مرتبطه مباشره برئيس الوززراء .

2.جاء في الماده 3 من قانون المخابرات العامه ان دائره المخابرات العامه تتالف من :
أ.دائره المباحث العامه .
ب.مكتب التحقيقات السياسيه .
ج.عدد من الضباط وضباط الصف والافراد حسب الحاجه .

3.ومن حيث تطبيق قانون الخدمه في القوات المسلحه الاردنيه على العاملين في دائره المخابرات العامه فقد نصت الماده 6 فقره أ على ما يلي :
تسري على كافه موظفي واعضاء المخابرات الاردنيه احكام قانون القوات المسلحه الاردنيه من حيث الحقوق والواجبات والمحظورات والرتب العسكريه والرواتب والتجنيد والتعيين والتصنيف والترفيع والاجازات والضبط والربط العسكري والمحاكمه والاستقاله وانهاء الخدمه والتقاعد والمسؤؤليه عن الاموال العامه في عهدمتهم او التي تقع في حوزتهم .


4.نصت الماده 8 من القانون على ما يلي :
تقوم دائره المخابرات العامه بالمهام والعمليات الاستخباراتيه في سبيل امن المملكه الاردنيه الهاشميه وسلامتها وبالاعمال والمهام التي يكلفها بها رئيس الوزراء باوامر خطيه وتحمل هذه الاعمال والمهام طابع السريه , وعلى قوات الامن ان تساعد هذه الدائره في ادائها لمهامها .

اما الشعار العام للمخابرات فيتركز على هذه الرموز :



التاج: - تاج ملكي هاشمي ، يرمز الى نظام حكم نيابي ملكي وراثي

إكليل الزيتون: -غصنان من الزيتون يمثلان الازدهار والرخاء والسلام .

الدرع: - درع عربي اسلامي نقش عليه 25 بوابه عربية ترمز ليوم الاستقلال (25 ايار) ، ويرمز الدرع الى الدفاع عن أمن الأمة وسلامة الوطن .

. طائر العقاب: - طائر قوي من طيور بلادنا ، يرمز إلى القوة والمنعة والسيطرة على الهدف


. الأفعى:ترمز الى العدو ، سواء الخارجي أو الداخلي

السيفان: - سيفان عربيان متقاطعان خلف الدرع ، ويرمزان لاستخدام القوة في ضرب الإرهاب والشر والفساد .

شريط: - شريط كتب عليه الآية الكريمة (وقل جاء الحق) ، أي أننا نسعى لاحقاق الحق وإزهاق الباطل .
2.واجبات المخابرات العامه .

آليات عمل المخابرات
الهدف الأسمى لدائرة المخابرات العامة هو الحفاظ على الأمن الوطني وحماية مصالح الأردن. ولتحقيق هذا الهدف تقوم الدائرة بمتابعة ورصد ومجابهة مختلف التحديات والاستهدافات الداخلية والخارجية، والتي تحاول النيل من استقرار الوطن السياسي، والاقتصادي، أو المساس بمرتكزاته وثوابته وإنجازاته في كافة المجالات.
وتلتزم دائرة المخابرات في كافة أعمالها وإجراءاتها بالدستور الأردني والقوانين النافذة نصا وروحا،إضافة لالتزامها التام بالإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان، والمواثيق الدولية المتعلقة بذلك.
تحرص دائرة المخابرات العامة على استمرار تطوير وسائل عملها والارتقاء بمستوى كوادرها، لتكون في أعلى مستويات التميز والكفاءة، للقيام بمتطلباتها الدائمة، وتحقيق أهدافها في خدمة الوطن والمواطن، على اكمل وجه.
تساهم في جهود مكافحة الفساد بمختلف أشكاله، ارتباطا بإيمانها المطلق بان الفساد أحد معوقات التنمية والازدهار، ومن شأن انتشاره التأثير على استقرار الدولة .
تتلمس دائرة المخابرات العامة، عن قرب، نبض الشارع الأردني وتقف بشكل دقيق على مظاهر الخلل أينما وجد، وترصد أية مظاهر أو مؤشرات اقتصادية، اجتماعية، سياسية ،قد تعكر صفو الأمن، وتقوم بإعداد تقارير شاملة بواقع الحال، وتضعها أمام صّناع القرار في الدولة.
تعمل دائرة المخابرات العامة على الصعيد الوطني بعقل وقلب مفتوح بالتعاون مع كافة المؤسسات والأجهزة المدنية والعسكرية، انطلاقا من إيمانها بمبدأ الأمن الشامل، وتنسق مع المؤسسات والهيئات الدولية المختصة في كل ما من شأنه مكافحة الإرهاب.

مركز توقيف المخابرات العامة مركز معلن عنه وفقا للأصول القانونية، ويخضع لقانون مراكز الإصلاح والتأهيل، وهو مفتوح أمام الهيئات الدولية المعنية بحقوق الإنسان، وهناك زيارات دورية له من قبل اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر، ويتم التوقيف في هذا المركز بمذكرات قانونية صادرة عن الادعاء العام في المحاكم المختصة.

اهم الواجبات :


أ‌. جمع المعلومات عن العدو والعدو المحتمل وعن ايه اهداف حيويه لامن المملكه الاردنيه الهاشميه ,وتقديمها الى صانع القرار لاستئناس بها عند اتخاذ القرار ات الهامه سواء اكان ذلك على الصعيد الداخلي او على الصعيد الخارجي .

ب‌. مكافحه التجسس حيث تقوم الدائره بالتعاون مع الاجهزه الامنيه الاخرى بمتابعه الجواسيس لاحباط نشاطاتهم واعتقالهم وتحويلهم الى الثضاء لنيل جزائهم العادل تبعا لقانون العقوبات الاردني لما اقترفته ايديهم من اساءه الى بلدهم ومواطنيهم ,وخدمتهم لاعداء الدوله .

ج.مقاومه التخريب الفكري والذي يشمل كافه فنون واشكال الحرب النفسيه الراميه الى المساس بالجبهه الداخليه وتماسكها او محاولات اثاره الصراعات والفتن والاضطرابات واعمال التحريض والتامر السياسي .

د.محاربه التخريب المادي والذي يشمل عمليات التفجير والقتل والاغتيال والارهاب وايه انشطه من شانها المساس بامن المواطنين او المؤسسات والمصالح الاردنيه في الداخل والخارج ,واستطاعت الدائره احباط العديد من عمليات الارهاب هذه وتفكيك الكثير من المنظمات الارهابيه .

ه. العمل والتنسيق مع الاجهزه الامنيه الاخرى لمكافحه عمليات التهريب واختراق الحدود ,وخاصه تهريب الاسلحه والمخدرات والبضائع المختلفه التي قد تؤثر على امن واقتصاد الدوله .
و.تنفيذ ايه تعليمات يصدرها دوله رئيس الوزراء بموجب اوامر خطيه ,تبعا لنص القانون .

ز.على المستوى القومي ,تعمل دائره المخابرات على كل ما من شانه حمايه الامن القومي العربي ,وفاء لرساله الاردن العربيه .

المنطلقات التي ترتكز عليها الدائرة:
تنطلق المخابرات العامة في عملها من إدراك عميق لمفهوم الأمن الوطني الشامل بإبعاده المختلفة ، سياسيا ،اقتصاديا ،إداريا ،اجتماعيا وثقافيا ، ... ،وهدفها ووسيلتها المواطن الأردني ، وبحيث تشمل منظومة الأمن الوطني الأردني كافة مؤسسات الدولة والمجتمع ،في إطار تكاملي بين كافة المؤسسات، وتراعي الثوابت والمصالح الوطنية وتطلعاتنا واحتياجاتنا المستقبلية . -

يعتمد الأمن الوطني على منعة المجتمع وتعزيز عوامل قوته الذاتية وحماية الوطن وضمان أمن الشعب الأردني، وحريته ،وتوفير مقومات الحياة الكريمة للمواطن. -

الاستناد إلى ارث وطني عريق ترسخ في النهج والتقاليد التي كرستها القيادة الهاشمية من قيم العدالة والتسامح السياسي والوسطية ،منطلقة من القيم المجتمعية الأردنية النبيلة ،الثوابت العربية والإسلامية، والمواثيق الدولية ذات الصلة . -

الأمن والاستقرار حاضنة التنمية الشاملة ،والضمانة الأكيدة لتعزيز الحرية والنماء والحياة الكريمة للمواطن الأردني في ظل مبدأ سيادة القانون والاحتكام إليه، وترسيخ قواعد العدالة والمساواة وتكافؤ الفرص ،وصولا إلى تجسيد مفاهيم المواطنة الصالحة على قاعدة متوازنة من الحقوق والواجبات ، وبما يكفل تعزيز منعة المجتمع الأردني وتحصينه وتعميق الانتماء الوطني والاعتزاز به .


قانون المخابرات العامة وتأسيسها

تأسست دائرة المخابرات العامة بموجب القانون رقم (24) لعام 1964، والذي مرّ بكافة مراحله الدستورية.

ويعين مدير المخابرات بإرادة ملكية سامية، بناءاً على قرار من مجلس الوزراء، ويعين الضباط العاملون في المخابرات بإرادة ملكية بعد تنسيب من مديرها، وهم جميعاً من خريجي الجامعات في مختلف الاختصاصات.

حدد القانون واجب المخابرات العامة بأنه حماية الأمن الداخلي والخارجي للمملكة، من خلال القيام بالعمليات الاستخبارية اللازمة لذلك.

وتنفذ المخابرات العامة الواجبات التي يكلفها بها رئيس الوزراء بأوامر خطية.

تطور الدائره :
شهدت دائئره المخابرات الاردنيه كغيرها من مؤسسات الوطن تطورا واسعا وملموسا اتباطا بالرعايه الملكيه الساميه والنهضه الشامله التي تحققت في كافه الحقول وادراكا من الدائره بضروره مواكبه التطور على المسار الوطني الشامل ,والاستجابه لكافه المتغيرات التي تجري في هذا العالم ,في المراحل السياسيه المختلفه ,عصر يوصف بانه عصر تفجر المعرفه ,وثوره الاتصالات ,علاوه على تبلور في العالم من مفاهيم الايمان بالديموقراطيه وحقوق الانسان وفيما يلي عرض موجز لابرز مظاهر التطور التي شهدتها دائره المخابرات العامه :

أ.مكافحه الفساد المالي والاداري والجريمه والاقتصاديه :
وسعيا الى تحقيق هذا الواجب فقد تاسست عام 1996 مديريه تابعه لدائره المخابرات العامه ,وهي "مديريه مكافحه الفساد " والتي تعمل على جمع المعلومات بالوسائل الاستخباريه عن كافه الجرائم والتجاوزات الماليه والاداريه في القطاعين العام والخاص ,وقد تمكنت هذه المديريه من تحويل العديد من القضايا للقضاء .

ب.الانفتاح على المجتمع المحلي :تؤمن دائره المخابرات العامه بالانفتاح الموضوعي على كافه مؤسسات المجتمع المدني بما يضمن تحقيق رسالتها في حمايه الامن الوطني والمحافظه على منجزاتنا الوطنيه من خلال تظافر كافه الجهود الوطنيه للمؤسسات والافراد الغيورين على المصلحه الوطنيه .

ج.مواكبه التطور العملي والتكنولوجي وثوره الاتصالات :
فقد قامت دائره المخابرات العامه بادخال استخدامات الحاسوب منذ بدايه الثمانينات , كما ادخل الحاسوب لكافه مجالات العمل في الدائره ,وتم ربط الدائره على الشبكه تتلقى عليه الاستفسارات وتجيب عليها .

د. التاهيل والتدريب :
كانت دائره المخابرات العامه تعتمد في تاهيل كوادرها عسكريا واستخباريا على القوات المسلحه والامن العام ,الا انها تمكنت من اعداد مراكز خاصه بها للتدريب العسكري والتاهيل الاستخباري بمراحل مختلفه , كما انها تسهم في تقديم الخبرات لبعض المؤسسات المدنيه التي تتطلب مثل هذه الخبرات .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا سيدي ويعطيك العافية يا باشا

----------


## العالي عالي

*مشكور على الموضوع
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يعطيك العافيه يا محمد 

متابع لمواضيك ... ورأيت فيها التميز و الابداع في اختيار المواضيع 

ننتظر جديدك وتميزك

----------


## HAWATMEH

الله يقويك يا معاذ وعشت يالنشمي والله يسلم الاردن ورجاله والله يقوي فرسان الحق شكرا ياصديقي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*شكرا على الموضوع .. هام وشيّق وطرحه رائع 
*[/align]

----------


## ابوشرار

الله يحميهم فرسان الحق ....

----------


## white angel

الله يحمي الاردن و ملك الاردن و شعبه
يسلمو عالموضوع

----------


## nedal said

مشكور يا باشا على الموضوع

----------


## عبدالكريم اللواما

*   موضوع رائع  ولهم صولات وجولات لا تنكر ، وارواح وممتلكات الشعب ومقدرات الوطن واْمنه هو اْمانه في اعناقهم

                     الله يقوي عزيمتهم ويديم جهودهم ابنائنا الاوفياء ونحن من ورائهم 

                            ودام الاردن وطناً ومليكاً وشعباً*

----------


## الاسطوره

شكرا جزيلا ع المعلومات الرائعه 
تحياتي

----------

